

Emacs 23.4 release candidate 1 - Trey-Jackson
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2012-01/msg00621.html

======
malandrew
I thought Emacs 24.0.92 was the the most current version.

~~~
aristus
I've been using the snapshot. It's got much better typeface support. Some
things are odd, eg the. Buffer list appears to be reversed so I had to swap my
buffer forward/backward macros. And it sometimes fails to load ido.

